# New update not showing pick up location



## KenStyles (Sep 23, 2016)

Has anyone else experienced this period after the new app update when a request comes in it shows my location instead of the pick-up location a couple days ago with the old version it showed the passenger pickup location anybody else notice this? This does not help me become an efficient driver period I would need to see where the passenger is to figure out if I really want to pick them up if I am going in the correct direction or which direction I need to be going in while accepting the pickup


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Technology "!


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Ants don't need locations


----------



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

KenStyles said:


> Has anyone else experienced this period after the new app update when a request comes in it shows my location instead of the pick-up location a couple days ago with the old version it showed the passenger pickup location anybody else notice this? This does not help me become an efficient driver period I would need to see where the passenger is to figure out if I really want to pick them up if I am going in the correct direction or which direction I need to be going in while accepting the pickup


I had this happen when in mid ride, I got a note that Uber had matched me with a closer rider. But jeesh, no address for the closer rider showed up so I was stuck. When I finally gave up and figured I would get out of the app and get back in, then the address showed up but it was too late as I had canceled since I did not know where the hell I was supposed to go. I did have the rider's name and no. but no address. Traffic was heavy and since I was already going in the wrong direction it was not an option to call soon enough to find out where the rider was. CRAZY!!!!! Let us know if you find out anything more about this.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

The system has been badly broken for about 2 weeks.
You're not the only one having problems.

Probably their servers are under attack.
They are unlikely to admit it.


----------

